# Wards Hawthorne Pre-war



## hopcam (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking at this bike to buy, and wondered what you guys think about it for $300 as a restoration project.. I think it looks pretty complete, but I don't know that much about Hawthornes. Any Info would be great. Thank you


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 28, 2009)

The bike looks fairly complete for a base level bike with no accessories. But... it has been over-painted at some time and doesn't have any of the desirable accessories like a tank or rack. Unless you have some reason to want that specific bike you should be able to get much more bike In today's buyers market for your $300.00.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 28, 2009)

150 tops

mark


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 28, 2009)

What they said. 100-150 all day..if it was in original paint with a light and rack but no tank, 300 would be fair if not a little high. Same bike with a tank routinely sells for 200-400 and a little more if the condition is really good.


----------

